# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتابٌ قيِّمٌ ( مبادئ الاقتصاد الإسلامي ) لشيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - !

## مهند المعتبي

الكتاب :
( مبادئ الاقتصاد الإسلامي )
[ نصوصٌ اقتصاديَّةٌ مختارة من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - ].

إعداد وترتيب :
د . عبد العظيم الإصلاحي 

تقديم :
د . محمد أنس بن مصطفى الزرقا 
د . مقتدى حسن الأزهري

عدد الصفحات : 250

مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرِّيـاض
الطبعة الأولى 1429 هـ  

 تعريفٌ مختصرٌ بالكتاب :
الكتاب يحمل في طيَّاته نفائس النُّقول عن شيخِ الإسلام في هذا الباب .. يحتاجه طالبُ العلم فضلاً عن طالب فقه المعاملات فضلاً عن الاقتصادي !

ذكر الجامعُ لهذا السفر سبعةَ أبواب ، تحت كل بابٍ فصولٌ مختلفة ، وتحت كل فصل آراء شيخ الإسلام ..

والأبواب كالتالي :
 الباب الأول : الإطار الفكري للإقتصاد الإسلامي وأسسه .
 الباب الثاني : آلية نظام السوق وبعض المفاهيم المتعلِّقة بها .
 الباب الثالث : المال والملكية في الإسلام .
 الباب الرابع : الربا والسياسة النقدية .
 الباب الخامس : التظيمات والأنشطة الاقتصادية .
 الباب السادس : الدولة ودورها في الحياة الاقتصادية .
 الباب السابع : الماليات العامة في الإسلام .  

مثالٌ :
في الباب الأول :
فصلٌ : المعتقدات الإسلامية تؤثر في الحياة الاقتصادية .
وتحته :
* التوحيد هو الأساس والمحور .
* أصل الصلاح : التوحيد والإيمان .
* التوحيد أصل العدل .

وتحتُ كلِّ نقطةٍ نقلٌ نفيس عن شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - .

وفي الباب الثاني :
فصلٌ : آلية السوق ..
وفيه قرابة عشرين صفحة عن التسعير والاحتكار .......

والخلاصة أنَّ الكتاب مُفيدٌ جداً .

[ والكتاب الآن موجودٌ في دار المنهاج ؛ ولعلَّه يتوفر في باقي المكتبات بعد ثلاثة أسابيع كحدٍ أقصى ]

----------


## عادل آل موسى

شكرا جزيلا
لك أخي الكريم / مهند 
و رحم الله شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية
لم يترك فنا" إلا و أبدع فيه ..

----------

